# One Of The Worlds All Time Greatest And Most Factually Based Informative Activists Labelled A Troll



## Warrian Mangril (Sep 22, 2015)

*One Of The Worlds All Time Greatest And Most Factually Based Informative Activists Is Cheaply Being Labelled A Spammer And A Troll To Sweep Him Under The Carpet So That The Greedy And The Selfish In Power Can Continue To Treat The Public Like A Bunch  Of Stupid Guinea Pigs While Corruption Continues To Escalate As The Public Is Force Fed A Bunch Of Factually Proven Lies And Deceptions While Being Spammed And Trolled Rhetoric Over A Corrupted Bias Main Stream Media Which Could Have Been Prevented Long Ago Had The Public Had Fair Access To The Work Of This World Class Activist And Primary Factual Fundamentalist Named David Jeffrey Spetch.*

Please share this with as many people as possible to bring David out of the shadows and force corrupted Governments,  Parliaments, Congresses and bias activists to have to answer to the public for treating all of you like a bunch of stupid guinea pigs with a bunch of factually proven lies and deceptions. Unless of course you are against us having the right called freedom of speech.

 David has even bested Physicists when it comes to their work on the Large Hadron Collider Particle Accelerator and Higgs related work, and guess what happens? Physicists steal his information every time he bests them and then the re feed the public their theories and  conclusions in lieu of David correcting their mistakes minus giving David any credit for being the one who guided them. You  can find the history of this information recorded on David Jeffrey Spetch's Google Plus Page.

 This guy has saved his own fellow tax payers in Canada billions of dollars in revenue. What did his government do, they took  all credit for his work and labelled David a spammer and a troll to try and hide him from the public so he could be banned  off of public forums. You can find this information on David Jeffrey Spetch's Google Plus Page.

 This Guy Back in August 2007 did something which set the course of action which set into motion the first coalition against  child exploitation and pedophilia which was announced in August 2008 between Canada and the United Kingdom of which in 2012  the United States followed the example and began a coalition between almost 50 countries. There is now almost 100 countries  in coalition against child exploitation and pedophilia around the world. What did his government do, they took all credit for  his work and labelled David a spammer and a troll to try and hide him from the public so he could be banned off of public  forums. You can find this information on David Jeffrey Spetch's Google Plus Page.

 For over ten years David Has bested and proven homosexual activists for the liars, deceivers and discriminators that they  prove to be with simple demonstrations of factual evidence on the foundation of their every issue that they are still  currently forcing on the public through spamming the public with a corrupted bias main stream media while making guinea pigs  out fo heterosexuals by robbing you of the right to be heterosexual while also making a mockery of marriage and all because  homosexuals and homosexual activists refuse to accept homosexuals for what they are. What did his government do, they  labelled David a spammer and a troll to try and hide him from the public so he could be banned off of public forums. They and  homosexual activists also slandered David with such lies as homophobe, hater and bigot even though he proved thoroughly that  is all a lie. You can find this information on David Jeffrey Spetch's Google Plus Page. I'll also include some of that  information right here down below.

 For 15 years David has been sharing the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies.  David does this because he recognized almost 15 years ago that religious lies have lead to the death of millions if not  billions of people over thousands of years of war and divide which justifies quite obviously the most genuine reason to want  to rid the world of religious followings permanently and globally. What did his government do, they labelled David a spammer  and a troll to try and hide him from the public so he could be banned off of public forums. You can find this information on David Jeffrey Spetch's Google Plus Page.

 David has done so much more and because David has been playing a key role in raising awareness to the foundations of primary  global issues, among raising awareness to many other worthy causes as a caring and thoughtful selfish activist and human being, they label him a spammer and a troll and call that justification to hide David from the public so that corrupted  governments and bias activists can continue to feed the public a bunch of lies and deceptions, not only online on public  forums but also spamming their lies and deceptions through a corrupted bias main stream media.

 Never once has David ever been contested with so much as a shred of validity on the foundation of any primary issue he  addresses to make this world a better place for everyone on this planet, yet that information is hidden from the public and  other work that David does is stolen from him while others continue to take credit for David's work right to this very day.

 When it comes to Google Plus, David can post things but it is hidden from his own circles, from the public when he releases  information and from the communities that David belongs too as well. The only way to find David's work is to search for him specifically. If you have never heard of him, chances are you'l not ever find his work ultimately.

 David has become very angry about being discriminated against so much over the years while others steal his work, I am sure  that you can understand why David has become so very aggressive especially this past year. So please do share this information  with as many people as possible and visit David's google plus page. Also we can protest activists being labelled as spammers  to end this cycle of corrupt nonsense from those who govern us with a bunch of lies and deceptions which have already been exploited by David Jeffrey Spetch which is why David Jeffrey Spetch is being hidden from the public eye.

David profile can be found right here

David Jeffrey Spetch - Google+

Here are some examples of David's work

*"Fact: Homosexual activists go on with the obvious lie of how they advocate freedom of choice while they are quite obviously  advocating robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual by encouraging homosexuals to refuse to accept themselves  for what they are which leads to homosexuals robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these homosexual  deceptions and proof of this is, homosexual activists perpetuating such homosexual lies and deceptions such as categorizing  homosexuals as the Tranny, Transsexual and transgender for example. (types of homosexuals that pretend to be the opposite sex  which leads to unsuspecting heterosexual being robbed of the right to be heterosexual thus if you are a heterosexual and you  get deceived homosexual activists are making it so that you have no choice in the matter while they are calling this  advocating freedom of choice)"*

Here is a supportive video based upon factual evidence that blows homosexual activist away on this issue in every way  possible. Think I am kidding, check it out. It is 15 minutes well spent that will change how you see homosexual activists permanently. The link can be found right here:


 or it can be found on David Jeffrey Spetch's Google Plus Page or You Tube channel.

*"Fact: If it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for  weakly being a race of sexually defective. Thanks to heterosexual unions we even exist which is the factual evidence that  proves homosexual unions do not equal heterosexual unions and that thousands of years of only heterosexual unions being  honoured with marriage proves that marriage was never about honouring that if it were up to homosexual unions to sustain the  human race, we would have died off thousands of years ago for weakly being a race of sexually defective. Homosexual activists  are calling marriage an equality issue when homosexual unions do not even equal heterosexual unions to begin with quite obviously"*

and this is a genuine piece

"I don't hate anyone or anything but that doesn't mean that homosexual activist actions do not disgust me and that most certainly doesn't mean that homosexual activist ignorance doesn't infuriate me and that doesn't make homosexual activists obsessive compulsions to lie and deceive on the foundation of their every issue to do with their bias agenda acceptable! And it most certainly doesn't make it acceptable that homosexual activists discriminate others while whining false claims of discrimination along with crying wolf with such lies as hater bigot and homophobe in attempt to bully their way through elected, appointed and designated officials while dictating their lies and deceptions through a corrupted bias main stream media which is how they have gotten away with making this soon to be short lived modern day mockery they have made by corrupting legislation etc. on certain parts of the globe! This is about accountability and it is time that homosexual activists are held accountable for their lies deceptions and discrimination while getting away with treating the public like a bunch of stupid guinea pigs! It is my pleasure to fight the good fight for the well being of the future of the life on this planet and in this instance ridding the world of this homosexual activist / LGBT insanity globally and permanently for the well being and sanity of current and future generations! "

 Upon going through David's Google Plus Page you will find things that reveal every homosexual activist lie and deceptions on the issue of marriage you could possibly ever imagine or have ever heard of. He very thoroughly exploits their every lie and  deception to a fine tuned "T" inside and out!

One of the most recent, favorite and honestly genuine things I eve read that David Jeffrey Spetch has most recently written was  when he was on an activist site called Care 2 and for writing the following they banned him for easily besting the whole lot  of them. Care 2 is primarily a site for bias activist support.

 "Of course I scare homosexual activists because I share facts on the foundations of primary global issues I address which  reveal beyond any shadow of doubt homosexual activists for the compulsive obsessive liars deceivers and discriminators that  they prove to be on the foundation of their "every issue to do with their bias agenda" that I address. Because I share facts  on the foundations of primary global issues which expose homosexual activists for the liars deceivers and discriminators that  they prove to be, and homosexual activists are not able to contest those very facts with so much as a shred of validity, of  course they are scared of being revealed for what they prove to be beyond the lies, deceptions and discrimination that they  force on the public through a bias corrupted main stream joke / main stream media. These bias homosexual activists have had  me banned off of hundreds of web sites with every lie, deception and form of discrimination that they could possibly fathom  to try and hide the very facts I share from the public so that they can continue making a mockery of society while treating  the public like a bunch of stupid idiots. Homosexual activists can't handle a level playing field because all they have are  lies deceptions and discrimination now being revealed and it is my pleasure and time is coming for these fools to pay the  piper globally and permanently. I understand full well why Uganda takes such extreme measures because of what they see by  watching a bunch of homosexual activist lies deceptions and discrimination insanity infect other countries into such madness  such as the countries right here in North America. I play a key role in contacting tens of thousands of almost 200 countries  globally to end such homosexual activist insanity permanently and globally. LGTB are to thank for what goes on in Uganda only  here they are attempting to place the blame on anything else as homosexual activist always do! Time is coming, of course  these fools are scared for the thought of finally being exploited and getting what they finally deserve in having no choice  but to face the consequences for their actions globally and permanently come a day soon. There will be no where to run and no  where to hide. And all of this talk that they attempt in trying to make anything else the issue such as there are more  important things going on n the world so why do you care about this speech that they attempt upon you I say right back at  them: You mean like the more important things going on for the last half a century while homosexual activists have been  making a mockery of everything with a bunch of lies, deceptions and discrimination anyway?!!"

 And that was on an activist site called Care 2 where they obviously ban such genuine activists and keep the bias lying and  deceiving homosexual activists. The only thing that makes sense there is that Care 2 is managed by bias homosexual activists  themselves. David's profile was deleted after they changed his gender status, age and country he lives in.

 After the last half of a century of homosexual activists ramming their sexual orientation lies and deceptions upon society to the point of corrupting legislation etc. with lies and decetpions, now that they have corrupted legislation with lies and deceptions they are now banning the public from discussing sexual orientation online to prevent their lies and deceptions from being exploited. Think I am lying, well you go ahead and join a political or news discussion forum in the USA and you will find as a part of the agreement to join that forum or message born is that you are not allowed to discuss sexual orientation. Think I am kidding, go right ahead and see for yourself.

 Here is the nut shell version of the factual evidence that David shares which proves that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and his own words to describe why the destruction of religion is important to the well being of the future  of the life on this planet which can also be found on David's Google Plus Page.

"Thousands of years of war and divide leading to the death of millions if not billions of people over factually proven  foundations of religious lies along with the factual evidence that proves that the foundation of every religion is based upon  lies is the most genuine reason to rid the world of religion for the well being of the future of the life on this planet. The  factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies is quite simply as follows. First the  foundation of a religion is some ridiculous story about how we / everything came to be. If it is not based upon some  ridiculous story of how we / everything came to be then it is not a religion. I notice that the religious in days of now  attempt to call everything a religion in attempt to fail safe their lies buried in a manifest of yet more lies and deceptions  by attempting to try and drag everyone else / everything else down to the level of their religion in attempt to use to give a  false sense of justification for following any religion.

 Many religious for example are those who claim that this lie that they refer to as god is the creator of everything. They  also claim that it has intelligence hence they pray to / worship this lie. Yet the fact remains that not anything goes poof  into existence out of nothingness. Not anything can develop and intelligence out of nothingness let alone make anything go  poof into existence out of nothingness because the fact remains that it takes energy matter an time to re create energy and  matter. Otherwise just share even just one factual example of anything going poof into existence out of nothingness. You / no  one ever will share one factual example of anything going poof into existence out of nothingness which proves that even the  most remote possibility of there be a god does not exist! Not anything that exists goes poof into nothingness and not  anything goes poof into existence out of nothingness because the fact remains that it takes energy matter and time to re  create energy and matter. Everything always was, is and always will be enduring an endless duration of constant change and  the simple factual evidence which proves it is the fact that it takes energy matter and time to re create energy and matter.

 If you are religious and you want to exemplify that you value life more than you value already "factually proven"  foundations of religious lies, then simply throw your religion in the garbage where every religion belongs and walk away from  religion for good."

 Like I said, this is one of Earths all time greatest activists and caring people on the globe who is genuinely fighting  corruption and for doing all of this work for all of you and your children he is labelled as a spammer, a troll and being  hidden from the public with such a cheap scapegoat by those he exposes for the liars deceivers and discriminators that they themselves prove to be.

 I mean that is what this world has come too. People who care and are out to raise awareness to genuine issue with simple demonstrations of fact backing their claims are being labelled a spammer meanwhile those that these people are raising awareness about are labeling genuine people raising awareness as spammers and trolls to have them banned from public forum in attempt to hide them from the public eye. Meanwhile those who are corrupting society with a bunch of lies and deceptions are also spamming their rhetoric over a corrupted main stream media every single day. They obviously can't handle a level playing field which is why they are cheaply hiding valid opposition from the public. They can't contest Mr. Spetch with so much as a shred of validity so they attempt every deceptive measure to try and hide him from the public eye.

Please help David in fighting the good fight and share this with appropriate captions to ensure that we enter a new age of  genuine justice for everyone and that your right to freedom of speech remains in tact by supporting this modern day pioneer and shot in the dark champion of the world!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 22, 2015)

*"Fact: Homosexual activists go on with the obvious lie of how they advocate freedom of choice while they are quite obviously advocating robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual by encouraging homosexuals to refuse to accept themselves for what they are which leads to homosexuals robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these homosexual deceptions and proof of this is, homosexual activists perpetuating such homosexual lies and deceptions such as categorizing homosexuals as the Tranny, Transsexual and transgender for example. (types of homosexuals that pretend to be the opposite sex which leads to unsuspecting heterosexual being robbed of the right to be heterosexual thus if you are a heterosexual and you get deceived homosexual activists are making it so that you have no choice in the matter while they are calling this advocating freedom of choice)"*

Gee, I have yet to get that cocktail frock for my date with Darlene...


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 22, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> *"Fact: Homosexual activists go on with the obvious lie of how they advocate freedom of choice while they are quite obviously advocating robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual by encouraging homosexuals to refuse to accept themselves for what they are which leads to homosexuals robbing heterosexuals of the right to be heterosexual with these homosexual deceptions and proof of this is, homosexual activists perpetuating such homosexual lies and deceptions such as categorizing homosexuals as the Tranny, Transsexual and transgender for example. (types of homosexuals that pretend to be the opposite sex which leads to unsuspecting heterosexual being robbed of the right to be heterosexual thus if you are a heterosexual and you get deceived homosexual activists are making it so that you have no choice in the matter while they are calling this advocating freedom of choice)"*
> 
> Gee, I have yet to get that cocktail frock for my date with Darlene...


I see you've learned the practice of extreme run-on sentences as well.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 22, 2015)

Why is that name familiar?  Doesn't he post here?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 22, 2015)

*Thread Closed.*


----------

